# Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben



## Spliff (3. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen |supergri

wollte wissen ob es möglich ist Wattwürmer in einem kleinen durchlöcherten Eimer am ende des angeltages gerade über bord meines kahns zu hängen oder ist das eher nicht so gut ;+
Alternativen? |supergri


Mfg  Bernhard


----------



## Zanderlui (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

kaum zu glauben wie faul manche sind wat meint ihr wozu die suchfunktion hier im board da ist oder es google gibt!!!!einfach zum kotzen!!!


----------



## Spliff (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

@ Zanderlui 

Meine Frage , ob Wattwürmer direkt im Meerwasser hälternbar sind wird in keinerlei gespeichtern Beitrag erklärt also 
halt dich mit solcherlei unötigen Kommentaren wohl besser zurück 

Mfg Spliff


----------



## Schwarzwusel (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Moin !! Denn Kotz doch ... zwingt  Dich doch keiner zum lesen.... #q.. Wenn Du Googles würdes findes Du bestimmt auch was zum Thema Kotzen...|bla:


----------



## mr.ilmenau (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Bei 'ner Frau hätte ich auf Eisprung getippt.
...und ansonsten kann man ja bißchen netter auf  die Suche aufmerksam machen. Obwohl man seine Frage ja wirklich seltener sieht.


----------



## buttfreak (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

hallo spliff,
im wasser gehen sie dir ein.
am besten einen kleinen behälter mit zeitungspapier auslegen und dann rauf mit den würmern und abdecken auch mit zeitungspapier. natürlich etwas feucht halten und kühl !!

mfg buttfreak


aber sehr lange halten sie nicht ca. 2 tage


----------



## MichaelB (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Moin,

Wenn man die restlichen Wattis nach einem Angeltag nicht sofort entsorgen, sondern am nächsten Tag weiter verwenden möchte, wie schon beschrieben kühl in Zeitungspapier lagern. Zwischendurch mal "trocken legen", also das Papier wechseln, und ganz wichtig die evl gestorbenen Wattwürmer entfernen!

Wenn man die Wattis länger behalten möchte hilft einsalzen und dann einfrieren - einzeln auf Wellpappe legen und so lange salzen bis sie ihre Feuchtigkeit verloren haben und einen gummiartigen Eindruck machen und einfrieren.

Na dann mal frohes Kotzen Lui 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## goeddoek (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Moin Spliff ( die haben übrigens goile Musik gemacht   ) #h


Also im Eimer ertränken ist keine gute Idee. Wie der griechische Windmann schon geschrieben hat, Zeitungspapier und ab und zu wechseln. 
Ich schmeiß die Burschen ehrlich gesagt gleich nach dem Angeln weg. Das ewige Wechseln und dann trotzdem 'ne recht hohe "Ausfallquote" - lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Ein Kumpel erzählte mir, dass er in das Zeitungspapier etwas Moos legt, weil das "Sphaga-sowieso-Zeugs" , also ein Inhaltstoff im Moos auch lebendige Würmer länger frisch hält.

Ob das ins Reich der Mythen gehört, ick weet dat nich.
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand mehr #h



@ Zanderlui  |bigeyes

Ist doch erst ein paar Tage her, das Meeresangler-Schwerin Dich um einen etwas netteren Ton gebeten hat, oder ?


----------



## Spliff (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Thank`s All #6


Mfg Bernhard


----------



## raubangler (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*



goeddoek schrieb:


> ...
> Also im Eimer ertränken ist keine gute Idee.
> ...



Mal 'ne dumme Frage von einem Bioanfänger:
Wieso ersaufen die im Eimer und im Meer nicht??


----------



## AAlfänger (4. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

#h#h Mion,mion
Ich kann jetzt hier Goeddoek seine Aussage nur bestätigen,
den Rest nehmen und ins Wasser werfen. Da ich ja aber nur
fast Ostfriese bin und somit als fast Bremer etwas fiffiger bin,
gebe ich den Würmern mit auf den Weg das es nächsten Tag
wieder leckere und ganz frische Würmer gibt.Die geben das denn an die Fische weiter. Hat bisher immer geholfen.


Herzliche Grüße an goeddeok,
ich bin sicher, das du diesen kleinen Scherz verstanden haßt.
Hoffentlich kriege ich dieses Jahr in Odsherred auf Seeland auch
diese Würmer und nicht die, die man einfrieren muß, denn dann
giebt das Stress mit meiner Frau wenn die Wattis bei der Mett-
wurst liegen!
Viele Grüße und munterbleiben von AAlfänger#h


----------



## Stummel (4. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Moin,wir haben uns als Jugendliche nach dem Vereinsangeln oftmals die übrig gebliebenen Würmer von denen die sie wegschmeissen wollten eingesammelt und an den nachfolgendn Tagen verangelt, wir haben sie auch so behandelt wie MichaelB beschrieben man muss nur noch darauf achten das sich die Würmer nicht berühren können.Heutzutage darf ich leider keine Würmer mit nach Hause in den Kühlschrank bringen
Viele grüsse Micha.


----------



## carp2000 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Wir haben uns letztes Jahr in Norwegen Wattis selbst gegraben, ca. 50 Stück. Da das Wetter uns die nächsten drei Tage keine Ausfahrt gestattete, mussten wir die Dinger irgendwie lagern. Wir haben einen Eimer genommen, etwas Watt/Sand reingetan (nicht viel, ungefähr so, dass der Boden 2 cm bedeckt war) und dann Meerwasser darüber. Die Wattis waren auch noch am dritten Tag so fit wie am ersten Tag, auch wen nSie sich nicht nbzw. nur teilweise im Sand vergraben hatten! Einzig diejenigen, die beim Suchen etwas abbekommen hatten, haben wir regelmäßig aussortiert. Klappte perfekt!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Monsterqualle (4. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*



buttfreak schrieb:


> hallo spliff,
> im wasser gehen sie dir ein.


Tut mir Leid, aber das ist kompletter Blödsinn. Wattis kann man in einem durchlöchertem Eimer, oder besser einer schwimmenden Holzkiste wochenlang in der Ostsee halten.
Ich habs früher selber gemacht und die Berufsfischer machen das auch heute noch. Man muss nur täglich den ausgeschissenen Sand und eventuelle Wurmleichen entfernen.


----------



## goeddoek (4. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Moin #h




raubangler schrieb:


> Mal 'ne dumme Frage von einem Bioanfänger:
> Wieso ersaufen die im Eimer und im Meer nicht??




Das hat nichts mit Biologie, sondern mit der schleswig-holsteinischen Bäderverordnung von 1887 zu tun. Die regelt nämlich, dass immer genug Flachwasserzonen vorhanden sind, in denen die ringelnden Freunde auch mal stehen und sich ausruhen können :q:q:q

Kleiner Spaß #h




Im Ernst - ich habe die ab und an "nur" in 'nen Eimer mit Wasser getan. Ob es an der mangelnden Köderfischpumpe oder der mangelnden Qualität der gekauften Würmer lag, weiß ich nicht #c

Auf jeden Fall war anderntags auch mit Wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen nichts zu retten :c

Ich hätte eventuell "ertränken" schreiben oder 'nen Smilie setzen sollen. Wie dem auch sei, die Jungzz warn dood.

Bei selbstgepümperten Würmer und der oben beschriebenen Methode kann ich mir vorstellen, das die länger halten.

Da ich die fast nur beim Angeln vom BB ( und das nicht zwei oder drei Tage nacheinander ) verwende, wär mir der Aufwand zu groß.

@ Aalfänger

Keen Ding, oll Baas :m


----------



## AAlfänger (5. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Guten Morgen allerseits,
Erstmal erkenne ich neidlos goeddoek seine absolut Überlegen-
heit an was diese Bäderverordnungen und Vorschriften angeht.
Ich habe mich mehr auf die Aufnahme von Grill Kylling bzw.
Hot Dog Grill Pölser oder Rödspoette spezialisiert, was nun keiner
meinen sollte das das immer einfach ist.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich nach Hvide Sande Tauwürmer mit, die 
ich aber nur zum Teil verangelt habe. Nach unserer Rückreise
haben die noch 3 Wochen gelebt.
Wenn man nun nur so ein Gedanke von mir so hingeworfen
Wattis mit Tauis kreuzen würde, so hätte man dann Wattauwüs
die sicherlich doch längerleben würden???????????;+|kopfkrat
Über eventuelle Vorschriften müßte man sich an goeddoek
wenden.#h
Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht allen Aalfänger.


----------



## FelixSch (5. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Also, ich habe mit selbst gegrabenen Würmern die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie, wenn man sie einfach nach dem Graben in Zeitungspapier einwickelt, dann immer Sand abscheiden und sich damit selbst keinen Gefallen tun. Zum Angeln sind sie dann auch nicht so gut zu gebrauchen, denn dann kann man sie wegen dem ganzen Sand besonders im Hinterteil nicht besonders gut aufbewahren.
Wenn man sie einfach nur in einen Eimer tut, dann werden sie nach spätestens zwei Tagen schecht.
Also habe ich die Zwischenlösung gewählt und die sieht folgendermaßen aus:
Nach dem Graben (oder eher pümpern) packe ich die unbeschädigten in einen Eimer mit Meerwasser, aber ohne Sand! Am kommenden Tag sind die Würmer dann so ausgesandet, dass man sie problemlos in Küchenpapier einschlagen kann und etwa eine Woche hältern kann. Natürlich gilt auch dann weiterhin, dass das Papier gewechselt und die nicht mehr so Klasse aussehenen Würmer aussortier werden.


----------



## SimonHH (5. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin #h
> 
> 
> 
> ...




watt? |bigeyes

nich ma mit herzdruckmassage...mund-zu-mund beatmung...defibrillator oder adrenalinspritzen?
mensch georg...dann war dat aber ne schietige qualität vonne würmer...du :q


----------



## MINIBUBI (8. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allerseits,
> Erstmal erkenne ich neidlos goeddoek seine absolut Überlegen-
> heit an was diese Bäderverordnungen und Vorschriften angeht.
> Ich habe mich mehr auf die Aufnahme von Grill Kylling bzw.
> ...


----------



## Nordlicht (9. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Sach mal ich glaube ihr raucht die alten Dinger oder watt iss hier blos los :q


----------



## MINIBUBI (10. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Sach mal ich glaube ihr raucht die alten Dinger oder watt iss hier blos los :q


Moin Moin
Also Rauchen tu ich ja nu mal ganich#6#6
wegen zu teuer.
7 Jahre geraucht dann mußte ich aufhören,wegen Einschulung.
:q:q:q

Ich habe mit den Wattis Schon alles mögliche ausprobiert.
Im Wasser, mit und ohne Sand,Einfrieren(geht garnicht),Aquarium,u.s.w
Bleibe bei Zeitung kühl lagern ca.2-3 Tage haltbar.
Dann neue holen .Selber Plümpern oder Kaufen.
Bin beim Angeln ja nicht auf der Flucht.
Gruß aus Hamburg
 MINIBUBI


----------



## Nordlicht (11. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Das beste (aber auch stressigste )was ich bis jetzt gemacht habe sah so aus:
man nehme eine Seite der Tageszeitung und legt sie vor sich hin.
man nimmt sich die Wattis und verteilt sie einzeln in ca. 10cm Abständen von oben nach unten auf der linken und der rechten Seite.
Es sollten so 10-15Würmer auf der linke und auf der rechten Seite sein.
Dann rollt man die Zeitung so zusammen das sich die einzelnen Wattis nicht berühren und macht ein Gummiband drum.
Das ganze wiederholt man dann alle 6std :g

Ich habe so von 150 Wattis 130stk 14 Tage gehalten, sie sahen noch prima aus....nein ich bin nacht nicht zum umpacken aufgestanden|uhoh:


----------



## SimonHH (11. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

sach ma nordlicht...


wat hat dein frauchen dazu gesagt? 

ok...ma im ernst...is sicherlich auch ne möglichkeit.aber ich persönlich kaufe nur soviel wattis,wie ich auch sicher verangeln kann.
und wenn doch mal watt überbleibt...fütter ich für nächsten tach an. :q


----------



## Nordlicht (13. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

für so etwas habe ich zuhause keine Zeit und keinen Platz...das macht man auf der Arbeit


----------



## SimonHH (13. April 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> für so etwas habe ich zuhause keine Zeit und keinen Platz...das macht man auf der Arbeit





 #6


----------



## maila25 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Moin Männer,

wir haben gerade eine mehrtätige Angeltour hinter uns.
Unsere Wattürmer waren einen Tag später tot, trotz feuchtem Zeitungspapier u.s.w.!
Ich denke man hat uns Sch... Würmer verkauft.

Nun habe ich einige Beiträge hier gelesen und werde mir einen Eimer mit Köderfischpumpe bauen.

Meine Frage nun:
Soll zum Salzwasser auch Sand mit in den Eimer?
Wenn nein, warum nicht?

Gruß Maik


----------



## Ute (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Ich habe mit Wattis auch nur pech.
Wenn ich kurzfristig angeln gehen kann, habe ich keine. Und auf Vorrat kann man die nicht lagern. 
Schade, das es da nichts anderes gibt.


----------



## Fischmansfriend (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Also wenn man Wattis nicht in einem löchrigen Eimer mit Salzwasser hältern kann, wo denn bitte dann?
Zeitungspapier kommt deren Lebensraum sicher nicht so nahe, und wenn gute Angelhöker Ihre Wattis 1 Woche im Salzwasseraquarium hältern und diese dann wie frisch geplümpert aussehen, kann der Eimer mit Wasseraustausch so falsch nicht sein.
Ich jedenfalls halte meine frisch geplümperten Würmer immer in Salzwasser mit etwas Sand, weil sei mit Sand im Darm besser am Haken halten. Allerdings tausche ich das Wasser regelmässig.

LG
Thorsten


----------



## Ute (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Vieleicht geht es ja mit frisch geplümperten Würmern ja besser. 
Ich habe aber leider nicht die Zeit dazu. Bin froh, wenn ich mal zum angeln komme.


----------



## degl (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*



Ute schrieb:


> Vieleicht geht es ja mit frisch geplümperten Würmern ja besser.
> Ich habe aber leider nicht die Zeit dazu. Bin froh, wenn ich mal zum angeln komme.



Und genau hier liegt der "Knackpunkt"...............

Watties, die ihr kauft sind fast schon 14 Tage alt...........

Die sind nach dem Kauf selten länger zu hältern.
Die, die ihr selbst frisch grabt oder plümpert, halten da schon wesentlich länger, wenn man konsequent die abgestorbenen Würmer entfernt und auch das Zeitungspapier mit den Ausscheidungen wechselt#6

gruß degl


----------



## Rosi (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Wer weiß denn wie lange seine gekauften Würmer schon unterwegs waren? Aus heimatlichem (holländischen oder dänischen) Boden gerissen, zusammengepfercht in Schaumstoffpaletten, ohne Nahrung. Der Watti lebt von den Organismen die er im Sand findet. Ohne Sand im Bauch ist er hungrig. Wie lange kann ein Wattwurm hungern?

Also irgendwann ist es egal, ob er im Wasser liegt oder im Zeitungspapier, ob er einzeln eingewickelt ist oder im durchlöcherten Eimer schwimmt. Er verhungert einfach.

Gut gelagerte Wattis sind total wässrig. Sie bestehen nur noch aus der Hülle und dem Wasser im Bauch. Sie platzen beim kleinsten Fehler und hängen als wertlose Hülle am Haken. So meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Elbcoast Fisher (22. September 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Moin Moin,

ich habe mir auch schon des öfteren Gedanken über das hältern von Wattwürmen gemacht und mir auch schon diverse informationen eingeholt.

Selbst gefangene/ gesuchte Wattwürmer aus der Ostsee konnte ich ohne Probleme im Ostseewasser hältern!

Die Wattwürmer die man im Fachhandel kaufen kann kommen jedoch zu 99% aus der Nordsee. Und die Nordsee-Würmer gehen im Ostseewasser kaputt! Und da ich eigentlich nur an der Ostsee angel, kann ich meine gekauften Würmer auch im Wasser hältern.

Lange rede kurzer Sinn! Ostseewattwürmer ins Ostseewasser JA! Nordeseewattwürmer ins Ostseewasser NEIN!

Gruß
Elbcaost Fisher


----------



## belle-hro (23. September 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Moin.

Das Argument von Elbcoast stimmt zu 100%

Das Zauberwort heisst: Sera Meersalz. Fritze hat das ausprobiert und es hat funktioniert. 32,5 g auf 1 Liter Wasser und die Würmelies können bis zu 14 Tagen |bigeyes halten (regelmäßiger Wasseraustausch vorausgesetzt).In diesem Meersalz sind auch Inhaltsstoffe die den Wurm nicht verhungern lassen. 
Meine Würmelies im Laden werden genauso gehalten.:vik:

Allerdings....
Rosi hat Recht! Nach einer gewissen Zeit sind sie nur noch wässerig lebendig aber seeeeehr feucht (von innen)
Wer selber im Ostseewasser pümpelt, hat wohl die besseren Würmer.


----------



## goeddoek (23. September 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Das Argument von Elbcoast stimmt zu 100%
> 
> ...




Na, das nenn' ich mal 'nen guten Tipp #6 Werde ich beim nächsten Mal testen #h


----------



## kokosflo (29. September 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Moin, 
Wattwürmer sollte man tatsächlich am Besten in frischem Salzwasser hältern. Aber! Schon eine geringe Änderung des Salzgehaltes zerstört die Zellmembran der Würmer (Osmose). Es reicht schon wenn etwas Regen-/Tauwasser in das Gefäß gelangt.
Das ist auch der Grund, warum Nordseewürmer aus dem Laden nicht im Ostseewasser gehältert werden können.
Man muß dann den Salzgehlt entsprechend erhöhen.
Außerdem ist es nicht gut, "angetrocknete" Würmer, also in Zeitung verkaufte, wieder ins Wasser zu kippen.
Vor einem Urlaub ist es am Besten, bei seinem Angelhändler des Vertrauens, frische Ostseewürmer in Eimern mit Wasser  zu ordern. Diese können dann, bei entsprechender Pflege, also Kod und Tote Würmer raus, gut gehältert werden. Wasserwechselinterwalle könne übrigens durch eine Pumpe mit Sprudelstein verlängert werden.

Gruß Flo


----------



## mb243 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Hallo !

Das Thema hatten wir schon mal:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=112788

Dort habe ich auch meine sehr erfolgreiche Methode beschrieben - klappt übrigens immer noch! :m


----------



## skally (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*



degl schrieb:


> Und genau hier liegt der "Knackpunkt"...............
> 
> Watties, die ihr kauft sind fast schon 14 Tage alt...........
> 
> ...




Das stimmt leider nicht so ganz. Ich arbeite in einen Angelladen bei uns sieht das so aus. Mittwoch sollten die Würmer von den Anglern für Freitag/Samstag vorbestellt werden. Denn Mittwoch zum Feierabend rufen wir die Wattwurmzentrale an -in Holland-. Wir bestellen oft 20Kisten wo pro kiste 400 Wattis drin sind. Manchmal kriegen wir nichtmal 20 Kisten da nicht mehr gespült werden konnte wegen dem wetter etc. Diese Wattis werden am Donnerstag gespült. 
Donnerstag Abend werden sie gezählt/verpackt und Freitag morgen um 5-6 Uhr ausgeliefert. Bei uns in Kiel sind die dann circa um halb 9:30-10 Uhr da. 

Einmal waren wir so knapp mit den Würmer das wir Freitag noch welche bestellt hatten für Samstag. Die Wurmspüler sind dann Freitag Nacht/Samstag Morgen rausgefahren und Samstag abend um 16 Uhr haben wir dann die Würmer bekommen. Also sprich die Würmer sind meistens nicht Älter als 24hours. Wenn wir sie bekommen.

Im Laden hältern wir sie so: jeden Tag Salzwasser wechsel wegen Wasserquali und Sauerstoff den die Würmer brauchen.  Tote würmer und Sandsch*** beim wechsel entfernen. Sie werden in Styropor kisten aufbewahrt, In Kunststoff kisten halten sie nicht so lange. Dann werden sie in einem Kühlraum bei 4-7°C gelagert. Bei dieser prozedur können sie bis zu 10 Tagen überleben auch ein bisschen länger, wobei man dann aber schon mit einem 1/8- 1/4 verschleiß rechnen muss. aber meistens haben wir sie nicht länger als 4 Tage weil sie dann schon am Haken hängen sollen. 

Wenn man kein Salzwasser hat, sollte man sie wie es hier schon oft gesagt wurde, Regelmäßig Zeitungspapier wechseln und tote Würmer+Sandsch*** entfernen---hältern. Wenn man es richtig macht, können sie max. 3 Tage überleben da Sauerstoff durch fehlendes Wasser und feuchtigkeit fehlt.

Lg Pascal


----------



## degl (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

@Skally,

ich muß Abbitte leisten, denn ich habe vergessen "manchmal" einzufügen

Es gibt Zeiten wo einfach mehr Gespült wird und dann werden die Watties gehältert.
Ausserdem kenn ich das schon seit 15 Jahren, das die Watties in der "Spätherbstzeit" immer etwas an der Qualität leiden.
Mich stört das weniger, weil ich um "die Dinge" weiss, allerdings halte ich das "Nörgeln" über die Händler hier im Norden dann immer etwas für übertrieben, da die wenigsten wirklich(übers Jahr gesehen) was bei überhaben und ich den Sevice, den sie leisten gern in Anspuch nehme#6

Du selbst schreibst von 1/4 Verlust, denke es kann auch noch mehr sein
...........@all, nichts für ungut, aber billiger und frischer werden die Watties nie mehr zu kaufen sein.

Die Alternative kann nur selbstsuchen sein#h

gruß degl


----------



## belle-hro (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*



skally schrieb:


> sie bis zu 10 Tagen überleben auch ein bisschen länger,



|bigeyes nur??????? 
Welches Salz verwendet ihr denn? Meine Würmer werden in Kunststoff-Boxen bei 4 Grad gehältert, das Salzwasser jeden 2. tag gewechselt und meine halten bis zu 3 Wochen! Dabei bleiben sie immer knackig! Allerdings mische ich noch einen kleinen Zusatz ins Wasser (wer sich mit Wattwürmern auskennt, weiß welchen ich meine  ).


----------



## quappenkalle (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Salzwasseraquarium hältern und diese dann wie frisch geplümpert aussehen, kann der Eimer mit Wasseraustausch so falsch nicht sein.

Moin an alle.

Kann mir einer von Euch mal erklären was Ihr mit plümpern meint?#c
Nimmt man dazu so einen Klopümpel? 
Ein Bekannter sagte mir vor vielen Jahren, daß sie einen abgeschnittenen Autoreifen benutzten. Leider ist er verstorben. Da ich noch nie Wattis gesammelt habe, bin ich völlig überfragt. Manche von Euch schreiben ja, daß sie die Tierchen ausgraben. Wie mache ich das am besten?   

Danke schon mal im Voraus.
Gruß quappenkalle (Bernd)|wavey:


----------



## berliner989 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

ja mit ein klopümpel ;-) am besten machste dir dann auch ein größeren stiel  ran dann kannste besser plümpern und dann brauchste noch ein kescher um sie abzusammeln


----------



## quappenkalle (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Danke berliner

werde vorm Urlaub mir so ein Ding basteln.

Gruß quappenkalle


----------



## Wollebre (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*



kokosflo schrieb:


> Moin,
> Wattwürmer sollte man tatsächlich am Besten in frischem Salzwasser hältern. Aber! Schon eine geringe Änderung des Salzgehaltes zerstört die Zellmembran der Würmer (Osmose). Es reicht schon wenn etwas Regen-/Tauwasser in das Gefäß gelangt.
> Das ist auch der Grund, warum Nordseewürmer aus dem Laden nicht im Ostseewasser gehältert werden können.
> Man muß dann den Salzgehlt entsprechend erhöhen.
> ...



Der Salzgehalt der Nordsee ist höher als in der Ostsee. Also muss der Salzgehalt niedriger eingestellt werden!
ref.: http://www.meck-pomm-hits.de/contenido-4.4.5/cms/front_content.php?idart=816


----------



## Funky73 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Moin moin,mal ne dumme Frage,wo im Lübecker Raum sprich Travemünde kann man Wattis plümpern?Kann ich die am Strand ausbuddeln oder muss ich da im Taucheranzug ins wasser springen???

Danke für eure Antworten Gruß Funky aus Lübeck:vik:


----------



## derporto (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

auffällig ist aber, dass viele händler die würmer einfach nur in meerwasser mit pumpe hältern um sie dann beim verkauf herauszufischen und in zeitungspapier auszuhändigen. es muss also gehen, die wattis in sauerstoffangereichertem meerwasser über mehr als 2 tage zu hältern.


----------



## derporto (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*



Funky73 schrieb:


> Moin moin,mal ne dumme Frage,wo im Lübecker Raum sprich Travemünde kann man Wattis plümpern?Kann ich die am Strand ausbuddeln oder muss ich da im Taucheranzug ins wasser springen???
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten Gruß Funky aus Lübeck:vik:



in niendorf, rechts der seebrücke kann man wattis plümpern.im hüfthohen wasser gehört allerdings ein bisschen geschick dazu.


----------



## Manol (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Lui hat sein Fett weg, richtig so liebe Kollegen


----------



## boot (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*



raubangler schrieb:


> Mal 'ne dumme Frage von einem Bioanfänger:
> Wieso ersaufen die im Eimer und im Meer nicht??


 Weil die nicht Schwimmen können, und w..sie im Meer sind haben die alle einen Schnorchel:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## F1SCHER (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

wattwürmer , bissl meereswasser und ne sauerstoffpumpe  ! 
jeden tag einmal in eimer schauen und tote würmer entnehmen ! 
ABER : wenn die würmer in der "paarungszeit" sind kann man das hältern vergessen ! 
sonst kann ich die ca ne woche hältern  !


----------



## Nask7 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Hi,
wie lange hält so eine (einfache?) Pumpe denn dem Salzwasser stand?


----------



## F1SCHER (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

ich hab eine "externe" und die hält schon ewig ! paar gute accu's rein und ab dafür  !


----------



## Nask7 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Das ist ja Klasse, hast Du evtl. mal eine (Link)adresse wo man sowas herbekommen könnte?

Gruß Nask7#h


----------



## F1SCHER (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

hi 

http://www.tradoria.de/p/behr-angelsport-sauerstoff-pumpe-de-luxe-mit-autoanschluss-122513396

http://www.carp-fishing.eu/p/270734...WiqsWhpfmZN7BwpBE9xfOk1s5no0=&cid=google_base

kann zu beiden pumpen nix sagen !


----------



## Nask7 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Aber Du meinst die sind geeignet dafür?


----------



## Sneep (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Hallo,

Die  Würmer haben weder ein Problem mit dem Ersticken noch mit dem Ertrinken. 

Der springende Punkt ist ihre Empfindlichkeit gegen ihre Ausscheidungen und die sich zersetzenden Teilen von verletzten Artgenossen.

Dieses Problem muss man in den Griff bekommen.

Das kann man mit einer Pumpe machen, die diese Stoffe auswäscht oder in dem man das Zeitungspapier regelmäßig reinigt oder austauscht.

Es kann also durchaus sein, dass  ein Eimer mit Löchern genügend Frischwasser zu denn Würmer lässt, aber wenn die Ausscheidungen nicht ausgeschwemmt werden nutzt das wenig.

Sneep


----------



## Rosi (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die  Würmer haben weder ein Problem mit dem Ersticken noch mit dem Ertrinken.



Das stimmt, sie verhungern. Vorausgesetzt man entfernt die toten Artgenossen und tauscht mehrmals täglich das Wasser aus. 
Zuerst sind sie noch voller Sandreste. Nach 2 Tagen ist aller Sand ausgeschieden. Die Wattis werden wie durchsichtig, aber sind auch am 4. Tag noch recht lebendig. Versucht mal solche Überlebende aufzuziehen. Sie bestehen wirklich nur aus einer Hülle und Wasser. Dieses läuft sofort beim Einstich aus. Also das macht auch keinen Spaß.
Man müßte sie auch im Sand buddeln und fressen lassen


----------



## Sofafischer (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Ich hab da so einen Eimer in dem ist noch einer aus PVC mit Maschen dort pack ich die Würmer rein. so kann ich das Wasser und den Sand besser wechseln. Am besten natürlich alle 6h.... 
nur über Board hängen ist nicht gut entweder ist die Strömung zu doll oder wenn sie auf grund liegen kommen die Krabben.
lg


----------



## Sofafischer (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie erhalte ich den W-wurm am Leben*

Zum Plümpern braucht man einen Plümper http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saugglocke_(Sanitärtechnik)

den Stiel abmachen und einen vom Besen ranmachen oben noch ein KüchenSieb und eine Taucherbrille nun geht man FKK ca ein meter ins Wasser und fängt an ein ca 50 cm breites Loch zu Plümpern immer schön hoch und runter ungefär 10-20cm tief. Nun liegen die Würmer im oder um dem Loch herum. Aber nicht lange! die sind schnell....
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saugglocke_(Sanitärtechnik)


----------

